# Caffeine?



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Has anyone taken caffeine before a presentation and does it make anxiety worse? I'm thinking about taking it before the presentation because it tends to clear my mind and make me zone in but I'm afraid it may increase anxiety taking away any positive effects it may have.


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

I've heard numerous times that caffeine will raise anxiety, not sure how true it is.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

shygirlxx said:


> I've heard numerous times that caffeine will raise anxiety, not sure how true it is.


I figure my anxiety is going to be super high. My thinking is maybe there is a ceiling where the caffeine can't make it go any higher. I guess it's not worth the risk. I'm sure I'll be shaking like crazy anyway


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

Caffeine helps me with social anxiety in class. I dunno why. It also helps me concentrate on my work. But if i'm like sitting around not dong anything it does make me feel anxious.


----------



## AcinoreV (Feb 21, 2007)

Caffeine has a bad effect on me. I had caffeine during a test a few months back, and I could hardly think straight, and my handwriting was messy because I could hold my hand still enough. On top of that, I was paranoid about what my professor was thinking during the test.


----------



## AcinoreV (Feb 21, 2007)

Caffeine has a bad effect on me. I had caffeine during a test a few months back, and I could hardly think straight, and my handwriting was messy because I could hold my hand still enough. On top of that, I was paranoid about what my professor was thinking during the test.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Caffeine hightens my anxiety.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Caffeine in small amounts helps me concentrate as well, but too much of it increases my anxiety to the point where I get panic attacks and makes my hand shake really bad as well.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

scairy said:


> Has anyone taken caffeine before a presentation and does it make anxiety worse? I'm thinking about taking it before the presentation because it tends to clear my mind and make me zone in but I'm afraid it may increase anxiety taking away any positive effects it may have.


Not caffiene but another stimulant... an ampthetamine... I started taking low (medicinal, ADD type) doses and it helped me relax a little in school. But then when I had to give an oral report, I panicked! By the end of the first page, couldn't speak it without shaking and trembling as if I was having a siezure or something... not a good experience. Not sure how much of a difference the drug made but it probably made the anxiety a little worse!


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

Caffeine makes me even more anxious. It also makes me hyper. I try to cut down on caffeine (no coffee, less tea, less chocolate) and my anxiety isn't as bad as it was anymore. I also feel a lot better (less headaches).


----------

